# Standardbrief erstellen



## Moped (12. Sep 2004)

Ich möchte gerne Standardbriefe erstellen können, indem ich die Adressdaten aus der Datenbank auslese und dann in eine fertige Textdatei (vorgefertigter Brief) schreibe. 

Geht das denn überhaupt. Und wenn ja, wie denn nur. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. 

moped2001


----------



## foobar (12. Sep 2004)

Wo genau liegt denn das Problem? Kannst du dich nicht mit der DB verbinden? 
Poste doch mal etwas Code


----------



## Moped (12. Sep 2004)

Mein Problem ist, das ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Adresse aus der Datenbank in den Brief bekomme. Der Rest funzt. Adressen eingeben, löschen, anzeigen, mit Java Oberfläche. Jetzt hätte ich gern nen Button (auch kein Problem), Namen markieren, Button gedrückt, Brief erstellt. Nur wie...?


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2004)

Schau Dir JasperReports an.
http://jasperreports.sourceforge.net/
Dazu noch iReport, um die Reports zu erstellen
http://ireport.sourceforge.net/


----------

